# Going vertical!



## dtp5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Im done with horizontal reflector hoods and putting glass in between my bulbs and my plants. i've seen THE LIGHT. Going to put everything up for sale and replace with vertical parabolics ( inside a tent ) or should i not even use a reflector at all? Should I keep just one air cooled hood just in case for some strange situation?

any thoughts on these...they seem cheap ....

http://www.horticulturesource.com/product_info.php?products_id=641


----------



## gh0staaa (Nov 17, 2011)

You do not want a parabolic reflector - the heat from the bulb will get trapped by the reflector and get dispersed off the sides of it.

You are better off just hanging your bare bulb vertically with a (few) fan(s) on a low setting blowing up.

Keep a cool tube in case your room gets too hot in the summer.

G


----------



## dtp5150 (Nov 18, 2011)

thank you for the wisdom. it is highly appreciated.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Nov 24, 2011)

Im thinking of doing a vert with only 3 of the walls having plants and then 1 wall being the door(small closet grow) In order to have enough space from the plants to the bulb I will have to bring the light quite close to the door... should I buy a really slim reflective hood to mount vertically behind the light or could I just line the door with mylar? maybe it wont make much difference either way in which case I will just use the mylar and save my $


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 24, 2011)

I use bare bulb no filter for UVB and then my room is just my hood


----------



## cowell (Nov 27, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> I use bare bulb no filter for UVB and then my room is just my hood


Where did you get the sockets? Can't read the website on them..Those look like they are great for hanging...


----------



## TommyBoyz8 (Nov 27, 2011)

From what I can see, it looks like it is this product From Sun Leaves (http://www.sunleaves.com/detail.asp?sku=SSC115)


----------



## cowell (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks very much TB.. Not familiar with them but I like em.. when I go 4000 watts I'll pick up a few of them for sure.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 29, 2011)

heres what the bare bulb is doing for my HD its got two more weeks


----------

